# Just a reminder - Harris Harrington's Total Integration Method is a MUST watch!



## Guest (Apr 29, 2014)

Find a way to download it. I can't say how or this post might get modded.


----------



## Anonymity (Jul 8, 2013)

Isnt it just a theory? There is yet to be proof to any of his claims. Even though a lot of what he says makes sense, there is also a boat load of other theories that contradict his.

Who actually knows what basket to put their marbles in?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

First, I want to say that it's good that he made the product because there's really nothing else on the market addressing DP. So this is not a knock on HH - he's just a guy that beat DP and wants to help others, not a professional video lecturer.

My problem with it was that it was too long, too much, and too laundry-listy (I just made that up.)

He basically provided a dump of everything he knew about the subject, which can be overwhelming trying to make sense of, since he doesn't always weave everything into something easily graspable.

The essence of DP seems to be attachment disorder/false self/compensatory issues driven to a crisis point where dissociation appears to be the only route of escape from the situation. There may be underlying innate deficiencies (genetic or perhaps nutritional) which predispose one to these coping methods.

I think a good way to explain DP would be to construct an example narrative or three so that people could understand the possible physical and psychological interactions involved.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

Anonymity said:


> Isnt it just a theory? There is yet to be proof to any of his claims. Even though a lot of what he says makes sense, there is also a boat load of other theories that contradict his.
> 
> Who actually knows what basket to put their marbles in?


DP is a complex disorder so there's still no "magic cure" to it. But I definetly resonated with some topics in the program.


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

SO,

In his defense, there is value in putting together a comprehensive, polished product on DP, so I don't begrudge him the $98. People spend more money on dumber shit than getting better psychologically.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2014)

SolomonOrlando said:


> I just think he's putting way too much money up for what his product is actually worth - sure, he wants to help, but I think he still knows that he can suck money out of people.


I honestly heard some people say trying to buy the program doesn't work lol


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm really digging this haumea:

The essence of DP seems to be attachment disorder/false self/compensatory issues driven to a crisis point

That is an excellent way of describing it !!


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks, MissJess.

I don't believe it really is that complicated, it's just there are blind spots/habits involved that have to be brought into conscious awareness.


----------



## AGalwaysme (Jan 16, 2014)

just dl it from the Pirate Bay


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

A lot of people are products of divorce and abandonment and don't develop dp so it's technically not just not having a reliable attachment figure, there are deeper, complex and more insidious reasons dp develops. I think being around an attitude of shaming and blaming (ie abuse) is a huge part so parental 'unavailability' comes from not really having them to turn to for anything from that perspective. I think that then evolves into a general feeling of not being able to rely on others (which turns you into a bystander in life) and I think that's a self fulfilling prophecy of sorts stemming from the early wound that in combination with choosing a 'people pleasing' path in our lives as opposed to an authentic one turns us into a false self instead of an authentic self because simply being ourselves is not enough and therefore not allowable. Anytime our authentic self wants to come out it is too threatening so dp takes root to protect us from this true self we spend so much energy reining in. I think that people pleasing and the compensatory issues (no doubt those issues are there because of a lack of conditional love which forces us to be perfectionistic to survive) are a few of many things that contribute to create that perfect storm for dp to set in.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

I tried Harris H program and it didn t work for me. He is right, his techniques are ok, I mean they made sense, but didn t help me at all.

Pls guys, anyone can help me to fight the depression I have bc of my dp?I mean how can you live like this?Can you enjoy anything?I still can't accept this is happening to me..I used to be so normal.Now my mind is so splitted...without my past I m nobody.Man that sucks.


----------



## Westcoast Ghost (Sep 8, 2013)

I've seen his program 3 times since last summer and have it saved to my phone. It certainly gives a lot of good general self-help advice, but as for anything that's been able to cure DP- nothing; not for me. That said, I don't regret watching it and trying. 
Also, are there testimonials of people being cured be him besides the ones on his site? Like any on DPSH?


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

Huggy Bear said:


> I guess you meant to write "un-conditional love". But otherwise I will frame your response. It's spot on.


yes, and that we are reining in our true selves (not false)


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Huggy Bear,

It takes a shift in awareness. You have to become aware of your (what psychologists call) "schema" and take the first courageous step of becoming emotionally authentic and in control of one's thoughts/self-perceptions. It's a process - it doesn't happen overnight - but if you start doing it, eventually you make significant, lasting changes for the better. (Why they call it a healing "process").

Wise,

I agree about the shame - but shaming does not work equally well on all kids. I suspect there's a constitutional/genetic/nutritional factor at play which makes some kids more sensitive and vulnerable to shaming/guilt manipulation. There are kids on whom it does not work nearly as dramatically. For this reason I believe it's really worthwhile for DP sufferers to investigate whether something can be remedied in this area through essential vitamin supplementation. Each person is unique and there's no ready-made answer as far as the gross physical aspect of this issue. Various deficiencies (like D3, magnesium, etc. - most likely those that haven't been traditionally included in blood panels) may be implicated. It is possible that some people may require higher quantities of these nutrients than what is considered "normal" to be fully well. I suspect a lot is still undetermined at this point, but well worth investigating.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

Huggy Bear said:


> I agree.
> 
> There is a German researcher who also wrote that people with DP usually did not have a close and stable relationship with their parents, i.e. a reliable attachment figure was missing.
> 
> The problem is, how to deal with that and cure it? We can't turn back time and it seems that we got irrevocably damaged...


It helps to be aware of what you do because of the abuse, that way you can be like "Oh Im not a bad person, I just do these things because it's how I responded to my environment"

It could be enmeshing w/ other people's feelings, codependency - being addicted to a person, being self-effacing or self-deprecating.

Even fear of the unknown can happen from living with an unpredictable parent.

My dad - he had me growing up thinking self-worth was based on how hard you work... but thats not true at all.

Just little things like that can help you relax and understand your life better


----------



## Avior (May 1, 2014)

I'm interested in Harrington's program but $98 is just too much for me.

I can't download it from the Pbay. Any advice on how to get a cheaper copy or a download somehow, would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

blackmars said:


> I've seen his program 3 times since last summer and have it saved to my phone. It certainly gives a lot of good general self-help advice, but as for anything that's been able to cure DP- nothing; not for me. That said, I don't regret watching it and trying.
> Also, are there testimonials of people being cured be him besides the ones on his site? Like any on DPSH?


A user named Fearless has. The whole point of the program is for us to write our life story with the help of info from the program, which Im not sure anybody here actually did the work yet, Im about to though.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Haumea said:


> Huggy Bear,
> 
> It takes a shift in awareness. You have to become aware of your (what psychologists call) "schema" and take the first courageous step of becoming emotionally authentic and in control of one's thoughts/self-perceptions. It's a process - it doesn't happen overnight - but if you start doing it, eventually you make significant, lasting changes for the better. (Why they call it a healing "process").
> 
> ...


People who are vulnerable to shaming have already a distorted self perception of themselves and already think badly of themselves. Personally when I was younger I was sensitive and very emotionally strong and I cud still defend myself in the face of shame and didn't take it personally...it's only when I started to hate myself and of course getting abused made me vulnerable..


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

If u want a much better program for curing dp look up the liberator method and have Candace wheeler council you 

That is the best therapy u can do and I think it's much better the harries Harrington it's how I personally overcame dp and abuse issues even before knowing wat dp was...this was a couple of years ago now


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2014)

missjess said:


> People who are vulnerable to shaming have already a distorted self perception of themselves and already think badly of themselves. Personally when I was younger I was sensitive and very emotionally strong and I cud still defend myself in the face of shame and didn't take it personally...it's only when I started to hate myself and of course getting abused made me vulnerable..


Yeah, when I got DP I was like "I miss the old me", but I realized even the old me had low self-worth too.


----------



## mariehurst39 (Aug 13, 2016)

AGalwaysme said:


> just dl it from the Pirate Bay


How do you do this? Could you message me about it?


----------



## Stevemc92 (Jul 31, 2016)

I dont understand people post the exact same things harris talks about in the recovery section everey day for free lol


----------

